# Domenico Scarlatti, the 1st virtuoso for the keyboard



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

what is your favorite composition by him. for me I absolutely adore his sonata k319. it feels like fire works!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I can only give you today's answer (which may well be different this time next week), namely this little G major gem:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GsSrfXbJUo


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If I must choose : Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K56 in C minor, Sudbin playing.
But to be fair, I like hem all .


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I can only give you today's answer (which may well be different this time next week), namely this little G major gem:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GsSrfXbJUo



YES! GIVE ME MORE OF THOSE MEDITTERANEAN VIBES! MY EAR IS CURRENTLY HAVING A PLEASANT ORGASM!!!!


----------

